# Old Buck chimney pipe size



## sclarke (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an old regular Buck stove without any chimney pipe installed. I am needing to install a liner. I realize that the recommended size is 8." My question is twofold:
1. if the liner is going up the chimney, should I purchase insulated, double wall? 
2. what if I plan to upgrade to a newer model in the future which typically require a 6" liner? Can the old Buck stoves work with a 6" liner or is that too small. will a newer model work with a 8" liner? Basically, I dont want to spend the money on an 8" liner now only to have to replace it when I upgrade. 
thanks
Stewart


----------



## gzecc (Jan 16, 2012)

Too many variables to know if the buck will work with a 6" pipe. I don't think anyone can answer your question definitively. I think you have to make a decision on old or new technogy.  Is there even an adaptor to adapt the buck to 6"?
New technolgy will cost 2-3xs more and use 1/2 the fuel.
Old technology will require a lot more work and technically not be installed to code.
I've seen direct connect setups if your chimney is in good shape.


----------



## coltfever (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Buck 26000 insert. Like you I wasn't sure which way I wanted to go with liner. After thinking about it for awhile I installed 8 inch and glad I did. My plans are if this stove don't work out like I want it to next year I will buy a new model.  Buck has a couple new insert that requires 8 inch also.  I have a 25 foot tall chimney and my draft works great. In the back of my mine I'm thinking if I knew the draft was going to be like this I could have went with 6 inch. This is my first year heating with wood and its great. In fact right now my wife is back up to the stove. She sure does that alot and its 74 in the house right now. Funny I never did see her standing over the central heating vent. Wish I could help you with alittle more info but my stove called for 8 inch so I went that route.


----------

